# TLE

## alex193

TLE   orbitrona,         :Sad:

----------


## CyrilR

http://www.stoff.pl/tle/tle.zip

----------


## ra3be

-    .   3.71- . "" TLE  NORAD   www.space-track.org,   .Ÿ   ,     .       AMSAT.ORG,      .

----------


## DL8RCB

> http://www.dk3wn.info/sat/afu/sat_genesat.shtml     :(


,         ,  :
GeneSat-1   04.08.2010   .
73

----------


## Ua3UtA

:Crazy:

----------


## RW3XL

RS-30  ...   ?

----------

